# Pics after 18 months.



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello all, took a couple of pics this morning so thought I'd upload them, please be gentle with ur comments, I realise I have a LONG way to go, but I guess thats why most of us are here. ANyway, any comments and advice are gratefully recieved =)

I have been training for about 18 months although I strongly believe that it's only in the pst 6 months i have made any progress as I am still feeling my way around the gym ad refining/tweeking my workouts. As yet, I have avoided turning to steroids as I have been happy with my training naturally, I do however use creatine and the occasional ECA stack so not 100% natty 8)

I have found my strength is really improving however, I feel I lack in physique. This maybe because I definately am guilty of overtraining and despite being completely aware of it, I can't seem to drag my self out of the gym........AAAAGGGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Crikey, I'm nervous about the potential onslaught......


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

This is me about 18 months to 2 years ago before I started training


----------



## smurf (Jul 27, 2006)

looking well fella, but i dont know wot u looked like 18months ago 

i dont see creatine as cheating fella, its found naturally in ur body and meat products.

If ur wanting to get bigger, im not sure y u'd want to use eca stacks just yet? unless ur using them on workout days to improve concentration.

Took me a while to convince myself that gym 5-6 days a week might not be good for my targets. rest to grow, i workout 3 days a week.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanx man, just whacked up a 'before' shot.

Yep, have been using ECA Stacks occasionally to give me a pre-workout boost, esp on days when I havent had time for a good breakfast.

I guess I need to assess my goals. Thing is, I started going to the gym just to shed a few pounds and allow guilt free weekend hedonism. I did however develop a love of training and started hitting the weights. Never really had too many goals, just been riding the crest of a wave and seeing what happens.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

good gains in that time span. stick with it man.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

Gee man, im the first to slag pics of, you know people thinking there better than they are type of thing. However dude, you qualified that thing, welcome to MC.

Keep it up you got great potential there. They are the best before and after pics ive seen on here to date mate. There is defo a big difference, your done well.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanx for the comments guy's it's nice to get some reassurance that things are on the right track, I shocked myself a bit to be honest, I hadn't really looked at my before and after pics before and as I see myself everyday, it's easy to miss the development. Thanks again all, really appreciate the positivity!!!

I'll get going on a log so hopefully you guys can give me some solid training advise.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

You made some good gains!

Now train twice as hard to make twice the gains


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just off to the gym now, I'll start compiling a log when I return and would appreciate any advise.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

You've certainly make some cracking progress.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks man, it must be all those salted, hoop shaped snacks I've been feasting on!!!


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow nice stuff. Ur new body is my aim


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

nice work mate, good gains in the time definatly starting to get there. whats your targets?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks!!

Originally just wanted to shift a few pounds and improve my strength but found I really loved going to the gym. My goals now are probably to pack on a bit more muscle and I really wanna bench twice my body weight.

I'm injured at the moment tho, have done something weird to my shoulder so am resting up for a couple of weeks, it's seriously frustrating!!!!!


----------



## Boarder (Jan 21, 2008)

im dreading my 1st injury :'(


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

injurys are a pain mate, the worst thing about mine is, I think I did it in my sleep!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nath said:


> thanks!!
> 
> Originally just wanted to shift a few pounds and improve my strength but found I really loved going to the gym. My goals now are probably to pack on a bit more muscle and I really wanna bench twice my body weight.
> 
> I'm injured at the moment tho, have done something weird to my shoulder so am resting up for a couple of weeks, it's seriously frustrating!!!!!


Train legs...


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

My thoughts exactly mate, have been squating my heart out today!!!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Nath said:


> injurys are a pain mate, the worst thing about mine is, I think I did it in my sleep!!!


Im out with a shoulder niggle from turning over funny in my sleep.Glad im not the only tosser and turner who pops his joints in the night but like Tall said it does'nt hinder you from training legs and abs!


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Gazz said:


> Im out with a shoulder niggle from turning over funny in my sleep.Glad im not the only tosser and turner who pops his joints in the night but like Tall said it does'nt hinder you from training legs and abs!


I know mate, sleep can be dangerous!!! I've tried to avoid sleeping with my arms under the pillow but it's hard. Another of my friends has a similar thing so looks like it's not that uncommon.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Nath said:


> I know mate, sleep can be dangerous!!! I've tried to avoid sleeping with my arms under the pillow but it's hard. Another of my friends has a similar thing so looks like it's not that uncommon.


Thats good to know.I'd say a good 70% of the little ligament injuries i sustain come from popping somthing in the night.If its not a shoulder or shoulder blade then its my neck.The heavier i become the more uncomfortable my nights sleep is too.It takes ages for me to get comfortable and stop wriggling around these days.Thinking of buying a Hammock!


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ok, here are some more recent pics, I think I have definately thickened out a bit but the scales seem to tell me different =)

I know that i really need to address my diet as I do still eat a bit of crap and as such I feel I retain a little to much water.

Extreme, just wondered if these pics could tell u a bit more about my bodyshape, re: the issues I had with creatine in another thread.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

I apologise about the pose in the second pic, was doing a 'ravising rick rude' impression!! Crikey do u remember him???


----------



## Madeira Jon (Jan 11, 2008)

Heck. I thought your avatar was you 18 months ago!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whats that scar on ya abs nath?


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ah, it looks like a scar but it's actually a perfectly straight line of fuzz/hair/rubix's.


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Nath

It does look like you have thickened up a fair bit, keep it up mate. Also good to see that you got rid of that white belt:becky:

CM


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

CMinOZ said:


> Nath
> 
> It does look like you have thickened up a fair bit, keep it up mate. Also good to see that you got rid of that white belt:becky:
> 
> CM


Come on, that belt is quality. It's reversable so its like two belts in one!! :clap2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

looking better mate, keep it up


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

CMinOZ said:


> Nath
> 
> It does look like you have thickened up a fair bit, keep it up mate. Also good to see that you got rid of that white belt:becky:
> 
> CM


I'm off out to buy commit some more crimes against fashion, I will try and incorporate them in any future pics. :becky::becky::becky:


----------



## craigy_boy (Mar 6, 2007)

looking good some nice gains there just think where you will be in 12months time if you keep going the same way.keep the work up


----------

